# Feedback on Quebec immigration



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all

Has anyone applied for Quebec immigration or looking to do so, then I'd be very interested in some feedback/comments etc.

Immigration or Temp work visa.
Length of time it's taking.
Did you/are you doing the application alone or via lawyer/consultant. 
Can anyone recommend any lawyer or Quebec immigration consultant.

Any kind of feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

